# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى الجمال والأناقة >  >  كوافير عصيدة

## ward roza <3

اهلين خياتي 


شو رايكم بكوافير عصيدة الي بسنابس

من حيت المكياج واسعاره والشعر واسعاره 

ومن هي الي تسوي الشعر والمكياج مزبوووط

----------


## ward roza <3

ليه ماحد رد ماتعرفوووه

----------


## Malamh Cute

*صبآإح الخير ،* 
*للآسف مآإعرف خيتي ،* 
*بآجرب اسأل لش لو آحد جآوبني وعرفه رديت عليش =) ..* 
*إن شآ‘ء الله غيري يفيدوش :) ..* 
*ربي يعطيش آلف عآإفيـه ،* 
*تحيآتي*

----------


## ward roza <3

تسلمي خيوووه لاعدم

----------


## ملكة سبأ

اختي الكريمة حب آل محمد 
الصالون سمعت عنه  ويمدحونه لكن ما جربته 
وان شاء الله تلاقي رد من الأخوات

----------


## روابي الروح

بصرااااااااااااااااحه اني شفته وهو رووووعه 
لكن ماجربته واسعاره حلوه

----------


## اريام الدلوعة

سمعت عنة يس ما جربته

----------


## زهرة القلوب

السلام عليكم
هلا خيه اني شفت تعديلهم في بنات واجد روعة 
وبنت عمي في ليلة زفافها تعدلة هناك
واختي سوت تسريحة عندهم حلو شغلهم بس ماادري عن الأسعار

----------


## أحبك ياغلا عمري

اممممم اني اسمع عنه بس ماجربته

----------


## Habit Roman

خيتو بصراحه الكوفير حلو انا جربته المكياج والشعر و الأسعار جدا مناسبه

عندك بعد مركز سحر العيون المكياج يجنن 

تحياتي

----------


## أريج الروح

هههههه مرة وحدة  عصيدة مو خبيصة

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اني يمكن من زمان واااااااااااااااااااااجد جربت مكياجهم كويس 
اشوف ما شاء الله ناس واجد يمدحوه واسعاره مناسبة نوعا ما 
وعندهم تصوير حاليا 
بس ما جربته شخصيا

----------


## ابوبتول

اني تعدلت عندهم يمكن ثلاث مرات شغلهم حلو بس مو احلى من ضوءالقمر

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يا ابو بتول 
احين انت ابو ولا ام

----------

